# ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Applications: Turbo Hardware Kit for the MKI Audi TT225Q and the Audi S3 Quattro 1.8T.

CTS Turbo MK1 TT225Q Kit starting @ $2,995 shipped - Right hand drive options are also available*_


*Basic kit Features:*

- Precision Turbo 50Trim T3/T4 Turbocharger (Options for Billet Precision and Garrett ball bearing)
- CTS 1.8T T3 Turbo Manifold
- Thermal coated turbine housing 
- Thermal coated exhaust manifold 
- 3" Stainless Steel O2 Housing with integrated wastegate recirculation (external dump is available upon request)
- 3" Stainless steel downpipe with rear Vband section
- 3" Stainless steel rear catalytic converter eliminator section (catalytic converter optional)
- Stainless Steel Turbo Heat Shield
- Thermal wrap for upper downpipe
- 3" Inlet Pipe Kit w/ silicon and Advanced Flow Engineering (AFE) Re-useable Air Filter
- Stainless steel compressor outlet pipe (to connect to factory dual SMIC piping)
- Stainless steel oil feed line kit
- Oil drain line kit and required fittings
- Coolant line relocation kit for oil cooled T3T4 turbos (coolant lines come with ball bearing turbocharger upgrade)
- Precision 39mm External Wastegate
- All Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps to make installation a snap

*This is by far the most complete turbo hardware kit available for sale*_


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

Two questions for you Clay.
1) Would the kit be compatible with the 180 Quattro as well?
and
2) What all will be included?
Thanks man


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

Very interested!!!!!
I think my most important request would be:
If there was a way to have this kit work with the stock downpipe mounting location...
OR
If you include a 3" downpipe in the kit.
Just because like most I already own a downpipe that was expensive IMO and I know it would be difficult to get a custom piece made that would fit just right like the 42DD fits.
Can't wait to see information/photos!


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 3:54 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

it's about time we actually have some options for the 225!! Let us see what you got...You selling exhaust mani's too?


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

When pricing is available, I invery interested. On a complete turn key kit! Cant wait for more info...Eddie


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (venmousracer)*









The manifold will be top mounted like this, I'll post more pics as they become available, obviously this is a VW in the picture. The kit will include a 3" downpipe, we're working on that now. As far as being compatible with the 180HP quattro I believe we have something for that already.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

First off I'd just like to say thank you for taking input from the customers!!! I was looking to adapt your FWD kit to my car awhile ago and this option would be awesome!
I just want to say... I recieved my 42DD 3" DP/TP for Christmas 2006. I've owned it two years and a couple of months now and it's rusting like no other part on my car. the flanges are the worst and have been completely covered in surface rust along with the welds that attach them to the pipe. The test pipe itself has a few very small rust dots on it as well but I know that's just the start of something worse.
For the above reasons I ask that you supply a Ceramic Coated downpipe due to it's ability not to rust. I even hear that stainless steel rusts over time- I work in a facility that makes valves for submarines and nuclear power plants so were reliability snobs.
I'm in the process of building a new 3" catback that will be ceramic coated 16gauge stainless steel as well as I'm going to remove the 42DD and have it coated as well this spring when I complete the project.


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 11:13 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
As far as being compatible with the 180HP quattro I believe we have something for that already.
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Doing the 180q with this 50trim kit and a 42dd dp will be the same cost as getting a gt setup from other places since the dp is so expensive. The 180q and 225 are both the same exhaust from the cat section back as you can see below
[IMG]http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/pp46/cincyTT/ttdownpipes.png


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump for Clay, we've used a few of the CTS kits with great results!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bump for Clay, we've used a few of the CTS kits with great results!

Thanks Steve







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Doing the 180q with this 50trim kit and a 42dd dp will be the same cost as getting a gt setup from other places since the dp is so expensive. The 180q and 225 are both the same exhaust from the cat section back as you can see below


If you could find a real kit for $2,695, (2,195+500 *Garrett 50trim kit + 42DD downpipe) with a GT turbo for a TT Quattro I would be very supprised. If so feel free to post up a link, and I'm not just talking a "downpipe, inlet pipe, manifold and turbo), but an actual kit, with the correct hardware thats listed for sale, ready to ship at price X. Furthermore, when ordering this kit, paying up front, it wont take from thanksgiving till now to get a downpipe made.
With this kit we will be gunning for a complete 3" downpipe for the TT Quattros, potentially with a v-banded cat or catless setup
If clients are interested we could thermal coat the downpipe, but I would be wary of flaking.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_If you could find a real kit for $2,695, (2,195+500 *Garrett 50trim kit + 42DD downpipe) with a GT turbo for a TT Quattro I would be very supprised. If so feel free to post up a link, and I'm not just talking a "downpipe, inlet pipe, manifold and turbo), but an actual kit, with the correct hardware thats listed for sale, ready to ship at price X. Furthermore, when ordering this kit, paying up front, it wont take from thanksgiving till now to get a downpipe made.


Clay, I think you misunderstood me. Going to your site, with a garrett 50trim kit, uni 630cc file and inj, and fuel pump, you are at $3400 for eveything needed on a 180 (q or fwd). The Q will need to spend $500 for a 42dd dp to complete the system. 
I think what you are doing is EXACTLY what needs to be done, a real dedicated dp for the awd TT. This will cut the cost of gettting a full kit by a HUGE margin. Plus i know exactly what you are talking about when it comes to lead time on the dp. Im sure 3+ members can easily post up their dismay at wait times. Having a select and buy kit and having it at your home in ~1wk is what people want and expect.
Now give the people what they want


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Clay, I think you misunderstood me. Going to your site, with a garrett 50trim kit, uni 630cc file and inj, and fuel pump, you are at $3400 for eveything needed on a 180 (q or fwd). The Q will need to spend $500 for a 42dd dp to complete the system. 
I think what you are doing is EXACTLY what needs to be done, a real dedicated dp for the awd TT. This will cut the cost of gettting a full kit by a HUGE margin. Plus i know exactly what you are talking about when it comes to lead time on the dp. Im sure 3+ members can easily post up their dismay at wait times. Having a select and buy kit and having it at your home in ~1wk is what people want and expect.
Now give the people what they want









I wasn't referring to any vendors in particular, but we all know how much a pain it is to wait for months after ordering. I will post pics as they become available.
Our target price for the basic kit will be 2695 ish with hardware only and a Garrett 50trim, depending on the involvment of the downpipe/cat options etc.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I am 100% for this. If you guys were closer I'd offer my car for R&D for whatever needs to be done, no matter how long the down time. 
I have been looking into getting a custom kit fabbed by a local shop, but the $6,000 pricetag is killing me. I thought about going eliminator kit, but the lack of balls (for lack of better words) is killing me as well.
This is PERFECT!
Please, include a 3" DP and I will be first customer in line!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*

not meaning to change the subject or focus of interest, but i've seen you guys at Force Fed do some sick stuff....what does a custom / or whatever big turbo kits you guys put on that TT on your site cost about?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

hmmmmmmmmm........ respray or BT?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

will it be based on the kenetik kit ?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_will it be based on the kenetik kit ?

with a proper dp


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what about a bolt up kit ? for the 225Q ? maybe like a turbo/dp and injectors. a inexpensive way to get some bigger power
dont flame me people im just saying what i want.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_what about a bolt up kit ? for the 225Q ? maybe like a turbo/dp and injectors. a inexpensive way to get some bigger power
dont flame me people im just saying what i want. 

thats what this is


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
thats what this is

o lol 
so how much are we really talkin about ? i see 27-2800 base. that seems alittle high with a cheap turbo(see non BB and smaller) is involved IMO 
i really just wanna do a bolt up turbo to mani and new dp and injectors and fmic and tune and thats totally it 
so if thats what this is then im down (interested) : ) 


_Modified by jason bouchard at 2:37 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_not meaning to change the subject or focus of interest, but i've seen you guys at Force Fed do some sick stuff....what does a custom / or whatever big turbo kits you guys put on that TT on your site cost about? 


With all due respect to CTS' thread, please email Forcefed for their pricing. Feel free to IM me if you need their email addresses or other contact info.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

How big is the intercooler?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (venmousracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_
so how much are we really talkin about ? i see 27-2800 base. that seems alittle high with a cheap turbo(see non BB and smaller) is involved IMO 
i really just wanna do a bolt up turbo to mani and new dp and injectors and fmic and tune and thats totally it 
so if thats what this is then im down (interested) : ) 


How much is going to depend on what turbo you go with along with the fueling/tune package. A gt3076r with 870cc file will be more than a 50trim with 630cc file package.

_Quote, originally posted by *venmousracer* »_How big is the intercooler?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
How much is going to depend on what turbo you go with along with the fueling/tune package. A gt3076r with 870cc file will be more than a 50trim with 630cc file package.










Exactly, it might look something like this, the transverse fwd kit, obviously the downpipe will be more invovled. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just to give an idea of the manifold, and the build quality. The turbo pictured is a GT3076R.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

quite sick
i don't know if i'm looking at this right, but are there two nipples on that wastegate?


_Modified by Krissrock at 9:41 AM 2/17/2009_


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

If you could do this for "complete kit" I would be impressed. For down pipe, charge pipe and turbo intake pipe, I paid about what you are thinking for your whole kit. 
"what about a bolt up kit ? for the 225Q ? maybe like a turbo/dp and injectors. a inexpensive way to get some bigger power" - wouldn't this still need FMIC and 2.5" piping?


















_Modified by chrg-in at 10:02 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_quite sick
i don't know if i'm looking at this right, but are there two nipples on that wastegate?


Yes, they're designed that way, to run various boost control setups. Side port is generally used for manual boost controllers.


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_If you could do this for "complete kit" I would be impressed. For down pipe, charge pipe and turbo intake pipe, I paid about what you are thinking for your whole kit. 
"what about a bolt up kit ? for the 225Q ? maybe like a turbo/dp and injectors. a inexpensive way to get some bigger power" - wouldn't this still need FMIC and 2.5" piping?


Thanks, we're working on something for the guy that wants 350HP and doesnt want to break the bank, with options to break the bank if thats what the client wants.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

Thanks, *we're working on something for the guy that wants 350HP and doesnt want to break the bank*, with options to break the bank if thats what the client wants.










Thats me!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
Thats me!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thats you and the vast majority of other guys too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







trying to keep the prices reasonable and the performance up with solid quality.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

me too....do it and I'm on it. They only thing that has been holding me back is the $7k price tag of the apr kit.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't wait to seee more pic's and hear the results!!!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

My only suggestion would be to allow for the intake and charge pipe to be located like stock so you can retain the strut tower bar and a somewhat stock look. I need to be able to at least have a chance at passing the visual for smog here in CA


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My only suggestion would be to allow for the intake and charge pipe to be located like stock so you can retain the strut tower bar and a somewhat stock look. I need to be able to at least have a chance at passing the visual for smog here in CA









not sure how you could pass with a top mounted BT, even with an airbox. The inspector would have to be


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Get the hell out of CA!
What stupid rules...
An inspector sees a top mounted BT in NY they smile and ask whats in it, what 1/4 mile times you run and if you want to race!
I love So-cal but I would never register my car there!
appologize for the off topic: I'm just excited about this kit like all the others. The 350hp without breaking the bank is 100% me. I'd pull the head myself and pop rods and some other hardware in with this and this would put an end-all-stop to my power mods!



_Modified by Village_Idiot at 5:05 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
not sure how you could pass with a top mounted BT, even with an airbox. The inspector would have to be









Depends - if it looks somewhat stock - meaning I could through my covers on - I might have a chance.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_If you could do this for "complete kit" I would be impressed. For down pipe, charge pipe and turbo intake pipe, I paid about what you are thinking for your whole kit. 
"what about a bolt up kit ? for the 225Q ? maybe like a turbo/dp and injectors. a inexpensive way to get some bigger power" - wouldn't this still need FMIC and 2.5" piping?



Are you serious!?!? That is INSANE that you paid that much for 3 pipes!!!!


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

everybody says they are building a cheaper kit, only its missing a few parts. well when you start getting parts made it just gets stupid expensive. anyone can but a $300 FMIC core off e bay, but plumbing it in is where you run into trouble. my hose bill alone came to about $300 for the silicone hoses. One place wanted just under $500 for all the hoses. 
As for pipes:
3" down pipe w/ Cat pipe $1100
2.5" Stainless charge pipe $295
3" stainless intake pipe $300
these were all custom made since I didn't buy a kit. Also these #$$ are consistent to others I have spoken to. Just ask TTranport how deep into his 2.0 BT car he is. All the tolerances in the 225 engine bay are very tight so getting things to fit just takes time = $$$
[email protected] - By the way, my car looks stock








But being in SoCal I already have a smog location set.












_Modified by chrg-in at 3:48 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_everybody says they are building a cheaper kit, only its missing a few parts. well when you start getting parts made it just gets stupid expensive. anyone can but a $300 FMIC core off e bay, but plumbing it in is where you run into trouble. my hose bill alone came to about $300 for the silicone hoses. One place wanted just under $500 for all the hoses. 
As for pipes:
3" down pipe w/ Cat pipe $1100
2.5" Stainless charge pipe $295
3" stainless intake pipe $300
these were all custom made since I didn't buy a kit. Also these #$$ are consistent to others I have spoken to. Just ask TTranport how deep into his 2.0 BT car he is. All the tolerances in the 225 engine bay are very tight so getting things to fit just takes time = $$$
[email protected] - By the way, my car looks stock








But being in SoCal I already have a smog location set.












I'm not trying to downplay any of the items you had done but I pretty much have everything you have and I paid no where near those prices. I have a 4" intake, 2.5" intercooler piping all around w/ tial flange, map flange and w/a bungs.
For example my whole exhaust was $650 and that was from the turbo all the way back in stainless steel from MotionVW. Intercooler piping is standard $600 at FFE and that's turbo to throttle body with map flange and couplers.


_Modified by TSTARKZ123 at 7:12 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chrg-in)*

Those prices seem about what i would expect. Good 3-4ply couplers and tbolts add up fast. Always good to have as few connections as possible for more than just turbulance. The cat im sure added a decent amount to the end cost of the DP and stainless isnt cheap.
Plus im sure yours would pass most inspections.... more so if you painted the intake pipe black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

TSTARKZ123-"For example my whole exhaust was $650 and that was from the turbo all the way back in stainless steel from MotionVW. Intercooler piping is standard $600 at FFE and that's turbo to throttle body with map flange and couplers." - this alone came out to $2,200


















_Modified by chrg-in at 4:19 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_
[email protected] - By the way, my car looks stock








But being in SoCal I already have a smog location set.










Yeah - I like the fact. In most cases - if you can keep all your engine covers on there - it isn't going to be much of an issue. 
I just had my car smogged in NorCal and i'm in the most restrictive district up here - but I found a "good" place to go. Since it looked stock for the most part they didn't say anything about the DV relo, T-bolts and silicon hoses, DP and single cat.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Thats pretty sad if they said something or didnt let you pass for items that have no effect on the smog output


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Thats pretty sad if they said something or didnt let you pass for items that have no effect on the smog output

Oh - I passed - BUT - visual is a big thing here and they don't hesitate to fail you if things don't look stock - some places fail you for a damn cone intake. 
The stupid thing is - I failed two readiness codes - the CAT and the SAI but still passed the inspection since your allowed two readiness fails. 
I was trying to force readiness for the CAT with the Vag-Com that morning and it threw a CEL for something stupid. So I had to clear the CEL and then try and force all readiness again as I had to do the smog test that day. I never got the SAI or CAT readiness set after multiple tries. I did pass the sniffer easily though. Since I did have a CAT on the car it passed visual.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My only suggestion would be to allow for the intake and charge pipe to be located like stock so you can retain the strut tower bar and a somewhat stock look. I need to be able to at least have a chance at passing the visual for smog here in CA









Vortex admins get special discounts because anthony gave me a few beers at the hotel last year.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats beat.....I'll send you a CASE of beer.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_Thats beat.....I'll send you a CASE of beer.

lol beer FTW, pics coming soon, finalizing downpipe design


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
lol beer FTW, pics coming soon, finalizing downpipe design









Really interested to see the downpipe design. If there was one thing I'd change on the 42DD downpipe it's the connections - i'd go V-band clamp - since clearance is so tight through the tunnel.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

nice...


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

This is perfect timing. I'm picking up project TT in the next couple of weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

I definitely down. especially with tax returns coming my way. i have the exhaust done just need a downpipe to match the 3071R. and i have my own intercooler. this kit sounds like its perfect for my goals.
Exhaust ran me $350
















Intercooler $150 off a friend


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (85VR6GTI)*



85VR6GTI said:


> Exhaust ran me $350
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be blunt but I can see why...that transition piece from this angle looks like a straight cut piece instead of a radius and the welds


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

I am not a big fan of ebay intercoolers, I have been swamped lately, but I will have a good update shortly.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, I'm looking forward to it! Hopefully this thread stays up towards the top, that would be awesome.
I think a BT kit over the counter like this is exactly what TT's need in order to really kick-start this section of the forum. I think new members will be popping up left and right.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_...I think a BT kit over the counter like this is exactly what TT's need in order to really kick-start this section of the forum. I think new members will be popping up left and right.

I totaly agree, I'm really surprised that this section isn't bigger then it is. The 225 tt really has some potential. I can't wait to get my TT project started. It could start here with this kit. Keep the updates comming


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

Because those with TT's and more on them dont venture over here since they are in the 1.8t section. Can think of ~5 big names that rarely if ever post in here


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea, and that kinda sucks. But even then, there's so much more that this forum lacks, content-wise.
We rarely, if ever see a legit build thread here, when we do it's just a minor motor build + slap on a BT.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*

I have a build thread going, but its not on this forum


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Well make it be on this forum! That's the kind of stuff that sucks; I mean in all honesty, it takes what, an extra 10 seconds to copy + paste the content into another section, or to just link us to it...
Dew it! I like reading that kind of stuff.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*

http://www.audifreaks.com/showthread.php?t=311


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

nice build..
So is there any other update on this kit?


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re:*

all inclusive no waiting kit ftw, when i did my setup after i finally decided on the parts i was going to use most most items were backordered or not actually made yet like i thought they were ended up waiting almost 3 months for all my parts.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (venmousracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venmousracer* »_any updates?

2X


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Because those with TT's and more on them dont venture over here since they are in the 1.8t section. Can think of ~5 big names that rarely if ever post in here


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everydayparadise* »_
2X









I will have some pics today, the car in question has a GT3582R on it right now. We're buttoning up a simple, optional, FMIC setup to go along with the turbo hardware kit that should be more than enough to support 450HP


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

On a side note if anyone wants one of the first production kits, drop me a line via IM or email: [email protected]


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

i want this kit! i


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Vdub 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub 2.0* »_i want this kit! i









Check your IM







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Clay; I think I may just man-up and go through and get this kit despite my spending habits lately.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i/m me; acurarsxman52


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_Clay; I think I may just man-up and go through and get this kit despite my spending habits lately.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i/m me; acurarsxman52

Pics for clicks, as you can see the engine cover fits, that turbo is a Garrett GT3582R, the basic kit will come with a Garrett T3T4E 50trim.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

So how much is it exactly?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_So how much is it exactly?

All IM's replied


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_So how much is it exactly?

Yeah i'd like to know the same. Also what do you have fueling it?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everydayparadise* »_
Yeah i'd like to know the same. Also what do you have fueling it?

The basic hardware kit with Garrett T3/T4E 50trim, TiAL 38mm wastegate, 3" stainless downpipe to bolt up to your stock cat back, oil feed, oil return, turbo inlet pipe, AFE high flow air filter, charge piping to connect to the stock dual SMICs, heat wrap for the downpipe, heat shield, alll the misc hardware/nuts/studs etc. will retail for 2795. The first 3 kits will go for an introductory price of 2595 shipped. If you want to upgrade to a dual ball bearing turbo ie GT3076R drop me an IM because they cost more. 
Fueling will depend, all of the options are up to the client, we can put any turbo in there you'd like all the way up to a GT3582R and larger.
We sell unitronic software, and we have the injectors 630, 830, 870, 1200cc in stock.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

what kind of wheel hp are we talking with the basic kit? I know you said 350-400 but that is crank hp I'm assuming.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a sexy looking setup! I am interested to know what is the perfect size on a stock motor looking to make 300 whp+....Eddie


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

Wow - that looks great! 
Any pics of the DP by itself?


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds like you guys have got a great thing going- finally someone is doing it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wow - that looks great! 
Any pics of the DP by itself? 


I will try to get some of those shortly Joe, its a 3 piece design, one uses the top 02 pipe from our 1.8T kit, the other 2 pieces connect it to the stock placed cat back system.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Power will range from 300awhp range to 500awhp range, depends on turbo/software choices. On a side note we will also have a FMIC setup for this kit, it will be priced at 795USD, and requires no trimming/cutting to anything.

We're taking orders on our secure website:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
The first 3 will be 2595 shipped, following that the price will increase to 2795 + ship for the basic hardware kit, and prices vary with options listed in the drop down menu.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

what about removal of the headlight washers for the fmic?


----------



## steve(nostt) (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_










couldn't you of run the oil feed line round the back of the turbo instead of at the front?also that coolant line running over the coil packs







the way you've positioned the oil and coolant lines doesn't seem very well thought out to me


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

how long/ hard would you say the instillation of this kit is?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Vdub 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve(nostt)* »_couldn't you of run the oil feed line round the back of the turbo instead of at the front?also that coolant line running over the coil packs







the way you've positioned the oil and coolant lines doesn't seem very well thought out to me









Steve, there are not very many options with a top mounted turbo manifold, and the routing of the oil/coolant lines work fine on our VW 1.8T kits.


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub 2.0* »_how long/ hard would you say the instillation of this kit is?

If you couldn't do it in 8-12 hours with a 12 pack and a couple pizzas I would be very suprised.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_what about removal of the headlight washers for the fmic?

I will post a spy shot of the FMIC later today.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, you are making my wallet very tight, Clay.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the money....just trying to figure out how the hell I'm going to hide this from my girlfriend


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_I have the money....just trying to figure out how the hell I'm going to hide this from my girlfriend









ship to my house, ill bring it to the shop, car needed clutch and a new turbo at same time


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jasonknezo)*


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

This kit going to be available for a while? Really interested but my funds are a little limited atm because I know I'll need rods and clutch aswell. Maybe by late spring things will be looking better.










_Modified by SteveCJr at 12:55 PM 2/27/2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveCJr* »_This kit going to be available for a while? Really interested but my funds are a little limited atm because I know I'll need rods aswell. Maybe by late spring things will be looking better.









The kit will be readily available for quite some time


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

Clay, was going to send you a PM but i figure i let you answer this as i'm sure others will ask you anyway.
i have forge front mount already and relocated the DV as well. basically i have most of the supporting mod and REvo chip without the big turbo in the engine. i know that i have to choose the injectors and the software from unitronic but can/will your kit work with the Forge front mount? the $2600 price is only for the turbo and dp along with all mounting hardwares right? it does not include injectors, software, fuel pump and the front mount. those will be additional correct?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruzad3r* »_Clay, was going to send you a PM but i figure i let you answer this as i'm sure others will ask you anyway.
i have forge front mount already and relocated the DV as well. basically i have most of the supporting mod and REvo chip without the big turbo in the engine. i know that i have to choose the injectors and the software from unitronic but can/will your kit work with the Forge front mount? the $2600 price is only for the turbo and dp along with all mounting hardwares right? it does not include injectors, software, fuel pump and the front mount. those will be additional correct? 

If your forge FMIC connects to the stainless steel pipe on the left of this picture then it should be a breeze. Basically this kit was designed to bolt up to the stock SMIC setup. I would be very suprised if your FMIC didn't bolt up to our hardware kit with ease. You're correct, 2595 includes all hardware, no fueling (injectors or software), and the FMIC is additional.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
If your forge FMIC connects to the stainless steel pipe on the left of this picture then it should be a breeze. Basically this kit was designed to bolt up to the stock SMIC setup. I would be very suprised if your FMIC didn't bolt up to our hardware kit with ease. You're correct, 2595 includes all hardware, no fueling (injectors or software), and the FMIC is additional.

















The forge FMIC connects to the hose that connects to that pipe and the pipe with the map sensor so it should fit fine.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The forge FMIC connects to the hose that connects to that pipe and the pipe with the map sensor so it should fit fine. 


Thanks for clearing that up Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Does the charge pipe have a bung for the DV and n75 or is it intended for a relocated DV? 
Also if someone wanted an additional o2 bung welded into the downpipe for wideband sensor is that possible?


_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 6:30 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Does the charge pipe have a bung for the DV and n75 or is it intended for a relocated DV? 

You can see the DV in the photo and it is attached in the OEM position.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Does the charge pipe have a bung for the DV and n75 or is it intended for a relocated DV? 


top of page, first pic you can see the dv in the top right corner, then 2 pics down you can see the 90* for the dv just after the 90* blue connector off the turbo


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG lol dam you CTS for making it so easy for me to buy this frikin kit LOL







... about 4k for all the parts and probably another 1k for installation. big turbo does come cheap for the TT now LOL 
question about reliability and driveability. how is this compare to the apr stage3? i know you said it's a plug and play system but am i going to have to spend endless hours, effort and money in getting this BigTurbo kit works right.
also i have to send you my ECU for the software right? how is the support on that IF i have problem with the software and my car is not running properly?
Do you have any partner vendor somewhere in the Northeast area? Like NY, MA, CT?
_Modified by cruzad3r at 11:24 AM 2/27/2009_


_Modified by cruzad3r at 11:28 AM 2/27/2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

The APR stg3 kits us a gt28r-gt2871r depending on model. These use a T3 based turbo which gives you tons more options on turbo selection, not just 28r to gt3076r with a T25 housing. 
The price he is posting is for a garrett 50trim turbo which will make 300-350fwhp on pump depending on psi.
Clay sells unitronic which gets tons of support on this forum. You will have to send the ecu out, but after that, a local rep will be able to take car of you. Just search the unitronic.ca site for local dealers.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruzad3r* »_OMG lol dam you CTS for making it so easy for me to buy this frikin kit LOL







... about 4k for all the parts and probably another 1k for installation. big turbo does come cheap for the TT now LOL 
question about reliability and driveability. how is this compare to the apr stage3? i know you said it's a plug and play system but am i going to have to spend endless hours, effort and money in getting this BigTurbo kit works right.
also i have to send you my ECU for the software right? how is the support on that IF i have problem with the software and my car is not running properly?
Do you have any partner vendor somewhere in the Northeast area? Like NY, MA, CT?



Forcefed could do the install and supply the kit, or you could get it from us. 
http://www.forcefedengineering.com/
Ed can help you out, he does unitronic software, and he's well versed in installing our kits.

If you have any questions feel free to email me: [email protected]

on a side note, thanks Cincy


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe we will have a 550HP setup going out in the next week or so


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Turbo specs?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

^

_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Pics for clicks, as you can see the engine cover fits, that turbo is a *Garrett GT3582R*, the basic kit will come with a Garrett T3T4E 50trim.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_^


I thought that was on the kit he already listed; he said there is a 550hp kit coming out soon.








I could just be reading over it; I figured a GT3582R would translate to roughly 550hp.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_
I thought that was on the kit he already listed; he said there is a 550hp kit coming out soon.








I could just be reading over it; I figured a GT3582R would translate to roughly 550hp.


Ok, first of all, this turbo kit has optional turbos from 50trim, to GT3582R, to T04Z, some people may not understand that. When you order the kit you pick the turbo, a Garrett T3T4E 50trim (basic turbo in the kit for $2,595) will make 350-400HP, a GT3582R will makde 5-600HP, a T04Z will make 700+HP, you pick the turbo from the drop down menu, the price will be reflect the turbo you choose.

When you order this kit you have options for 350-700HP, you make the choice, or we can help you make the best decision for your goals and budget.

After you pick your turbo in our user friendly drop down menu you pick the software to support your turbo. The 630cc files will support upto 450hp and is by far the most popular. In addition to the 630cc software, there are 830cc and 1200cc software for those clients that want to run the larger turbos ie: GT3582R. The vast majority of our clients will be running the 630cc software, and have been running the 630cc software.

Its very simple, choose your turbo, choose your software, and you're going to make power. It's like the wendys super value menu, you pick what you want to eat to satisfy your appetitel. In this case you choose the turbo kit and options to satisfy your power goals, the only difference is the turbo kit cost more, doesnt make you run to the washroom 15 minutes later, it just gives you a funny feeling in your stomach and a smile on your face.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

So when is the Precision 6765 available


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_So when is the Precision 6765 available









Could be sooner than you think


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Hey Clay,
is this all a limited time offer? or will it be available for a while? (waiting on Tax return!!)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Hey Clay,
is this all a limited time offer? or will it be available for a while? (waiting on Tax return!!) 

Check your IM


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Haha, not sure why someone would develop a product and then purposefully limit it's release (in effect limiting the developer's opportunity to recoup R&D costs, and profits) - the only reason I can think of is marketing . . . 


_Modified by jbrehm at 11:18 AM 3-1-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jbrehm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrehm* »_Haha, not sure why someone would develop a product and then purposefully limit it's release (in effect limiting the developer's opportunity to recoup R&D costs, and profits) - the only reason I can think of is marketing . . . 


The first few kits are going to be sold at a reduced price, i think it says that a few places in the thread.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

When he said "it", I would assume he meant the whole kit; I didn't see him make any reference to price. But maybe your assumption will be better than mine









_Modified by jbrehm at 8:15 PM 3-1-2009_


_Modified by jbrehm at 8:16 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jbrehm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrehm* »_When he said "it", I would assume he meant the whole kit; I didn't see him make any reference to price. But maybe your assumption will be better than mine










No prob Jeremy, if you head over to cam's kick him in the junk for me, and tell him Clay says hi


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Haha, will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And thanks for the awesome kit - us TT guys needed it! My money will become yours hopefully soon


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jbrehm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrehm* »_Haha, will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And thanks for the awesome kit - us TT guys needed it! My money will become yours hopefully soon









No worries Jerm, good luck with the work, my friends @ BP in Calgary, and a few others came out of UofA engineering and got a lot of good exp. out there.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't gotten the chance to check yet, but how do your kits compare in value and reliability to a custom one put together by Arnold at pagparts?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_I haven't gotten the chance to check yet, but how do your kits compare in value and reliability to a custom one put together by Arnold at pagparts?

Your best bet would be to ask him, our 1.8T kits are very popular, reliable and offer a wide range of power options.







If you have any specific questions regarding our kit feel free to ask.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Interesting IM sent.... (its in a couple of parts)








Cheers


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Interesting IM sent.... (its in a couple of parts)








Cheers
















replied







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I know the pagparts kit put together for my friend was vband with a GT3076r and uses a tapp tune


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_Well I know the pagparts kit put together for my friend was vband with a GT3076r and uses a tapp tune

Perfect, if you've got any more questions about other vendors kits feel free to IM them. If you have questions regarding this kit, feel free to IM or post here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_








Would anyone be interested in a big turbo kit for their TT225HP that could accomodate turbos ranging from GT28RS/T3T4E 50trim all the way up to GT3582R, and HTA3586R with everything in between? If so let me know, we're working on a TT225HP kit that will have a base price in the 27~2800USD, in addition you'd need software, injectors, and fuel pump. 
*Turbo choices would include, but not be limitted to:*
Garrett: T3T4E 50trim, 60trim, GT28RS, GT2871R, GT3071R, GT3076R, GT3082R, GT3582R, T04Z, SC61, HTA3582R, HTA3586R, so basically the hardware would support from 300-700HP.
The software/fueling would be based around which turbo you chose to make your desired horsepower. Unitronic offers a wide range of tunes for each of the turbos. If you're interested, or have questions feel free to ask here, PM, or email myself: [email protected] 
We're finalizing details now, but should have pictures up in the coming weeks.










































_Modified by Clay @ CTS Turbo at 7:09 PM 2-24-2009_


Looks sweet clay, I did the charge pipe on the top with the bracket and stuff, looks almost OEM.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Thanks Peter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Another one going out this week to NYC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Another one going out this week to the east coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

How much extra is the software,injectors and fuel pump though ?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_How much extra is the software,injectors and fuel pump though ?

It's on the site under options with drop down menus. Depends on what software and injectors you want.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's on the site under options with drop down menus. Depends on what software and injectors you want.

Thanks Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

What would u suggest for a 50 trim to make the most power what software,injectors,turbine housing?


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

And would a t carbon fmic work?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_What would u suggest for a 50 trim to make the most power what software,injectors,turbine housing?

Garrett T3/T4E 50trim, 63ar, unitronic 630cc program







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If your FMIC bolts up to the stock car, then this kit should bolt up to that FMIC with no issues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

How much power will i make with this set up? Any dyno #'s yet?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (chrislups)*

easily.....................alot!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_How much power will i make with this set up? Any dyno #'s yet?

Anywhere from 300awhp to 550awhp, depends how much you want to spend.
The basic 50trim kit will make 300awhp no problem.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

so if i wanted to 500ish to the wheels what would that be at the crank. What is the drive train loss on the 225?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everydayparadise* »_so if i wanted to 500ish to the wheels what would that be at the crank. What is the drive train loss on the 225?

I don't know, and it doesnt really matter, if you want to say you have a 800HP TT then just get a 500whp setup and say you have 40% driveline loss. Your true measurement is trap speeds or whp, if we wanted to claim numbers we'd be a ECU tuners.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Damn, that is a really nice set-up Clay...WHY AM I POOR?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes i'm waiting on my kit form clay. i can't wait. went with a gt3076r. but it's gonna run low boost till i get rods in there.







all will be done by the summer. i'm shooting for 350+whp. hope i can do it. and by the way clay is really fast in responding questions and is very useful in helping out to make sure you get what you want. i feel good about everything so far.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_Yes i'm waiting on my kit form clay. i can't wait. went with a gt3076r. but it's gonna run low boost till i get rods in there.







all will be done by the summer. i'm shooting for 350+whp. hope i can do it. and by the way clay is really fast in responding questions and is very useful in helping out to make sure you get what you want. i feel good about everything so far.

Waiting for thermal coating to finish up


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

why isnt this thread working for me anymore....It keeps showing it as being updated but it is always the same responses ???


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_why isnt this thread working for me anymore....It keeps showing it as being updated but it is always the same responses ???

Because it's being bumped by adding and then deleting the post.


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

ahhh i thought i was going crazy!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jasonknezo)*

I'm going to try to get a few more pics early this week


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_I'm going to try to get a few more pics early this week <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/gnbeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 


Pics of the downpipe please!!!!!!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Haha, I just came into the thread to ask if you had more pictures yet. Bring 'em on!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Pics of the downpipe please!!!!!!









I'm working on it Joe







it uses the standard 02 pipe from the 1.8T kit, and an additional set that mounts to the after cat portion.

_Quote, originally posted by *jbrehm* »_Haha, I just came into the thread to ask if you had more pictures yet. Bring 'em on!









Working on it guys







i need to track down the old camera


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

























The test pipe is standard on the kit, the cat is an option.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

It's pretty...the whole thing looks top notch!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

damn, this kit would have saved me so many headaches...a few months too late


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

can't wait for mine to come in. no cat tho


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_It's pretty...the whole thing looks top notch!

Thanks










_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_can't wait for mine to come in. no cat tho

I think i'm more anxious than you ray


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Looks good! Like the Vband connection. My only concern from the pics shown is the vibration on that hanger on the weld. I'd look at moving it off the weld a bit. Also - how accessible are the four bolts in the engine compartment on the DP? Could this be done with a Vband instead?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks good! Like the Vband connection. My only concern from the pics shown is the vibration on that hanger on the weld. I'd look at moving it off the weld a bit. Also - how accessible are the four bolts in the engine compartment on the DP? Could this be done with a Vband instead?

The 4 bolts holding the pipe to the turbo are easily accessed from the top if that's what you're getting at. Maybe i'm confused


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
The 4 bolts holding the pipe to the turbo are easily accessed from the top if that's what you're getting at. Maybe i'm confused









Nope that's what I'm asking. The three bolts on my 42DD DP are a bitch to get at.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nope that's what I'm asking. The three bolts on my 42DD DP are a bitch to get at.

shouldn't be a problem, the exhaust portion of this kit has 3 pieces, piece one bolts to the turbo with 4 bolts, piece to connects to the mid pipe. The mid pipe has a vband on the lower section and a 4 bolt flange on the upper portion. The upper portion of the mid pipe is studded, so connecting them is pretty straight forward, wind on the nuts to near tight then tighten them down. The last portion has the optional cat or standard test pipe, which connects to the mid section with a v band as pictured.
Hopefully that clears things up a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Out of curiousity since I already have a BT set up, can someone purchase just the DP? Say this person has a custom tubular mani that has a similar turbo configuration as the kinetics mani...If so, how much?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

what kind of cat is that? i've already gone thru 1 stainless cat and am on my 2nd...........this is in 45k miles of ALOT of flow and heat....but still. that thing looks similar to a factory (non-225) cat.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

do u recomend building the motor before putting the big turbo kit on i currently have a gli but in debating getting a TT 225 i would deff want your kit interested in either the 2871r or the 3071r will see what the funds are like ...but do u recommend building the motor before putting this kit on?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (shottabwoy5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Out of curiousity since I already have a BT set up, can someone purchase just the DP? Say this person has a custom tubular mani that has a similar turbo configuration as the kinetics mani...If so, how much?

The DP is really involved, and with the clearances I don't think it would fit if you had a custom exhaust manifold. obviously from the pics you can tell that the downpipe could hit the tunnel pretty easily so if the manifold/turbo placement is off 1/8" then it would be much further off since the downpipe is quite far down the line. Think if a gear shifter, when you shift a gear the pivot point of the shifter moves very little, but the knob has to go quite far, same deal with a slight change in the manifold placement.


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_what kind of cat is that? i've already gone thru 1 stainless cat and am on my 2nd...........this is in 45k miles of ALOT of flow and heat....but still. that thing looks similar to a factory (non-225) cat. 

I can't remember at this time, i'll try to dig it up for you.


_Quote, originally posted by *shottabwoy5* »_do u recomend building the motor before putting the big turbo kit on i currently have a gli but in debating getting a TT 225 i would deff want your kit interested in either the 2871r or the 3071r will see what the funds are like ...but do u recommend building the motor before putting this kit on? 

There are a lot of 1.8T guys making 325whp on stock blocks, for much more than that I would get rods. Most of the people that buy this kit will likely want something along the lines of a GT3071R or GT3076R, most of our sales come from those turbos, because they make good power and give you a good spool up. To take full advantage of these turbos you'll want to get drop in rods at a minimum. For a 3071R drop ins would work nicely, I've seen 420+whp on those, with 20psi coming before 4000rpm. 
JC @ Douglas ran a 3071R on his 20V a few years back, and was one of the first into the 11's now he's one of the first into the 11's with a 2.0FSI.

If you guys have any q's feel free to IM me, or email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

This kit so far from what i've gotton is f**king sweet. i will be posting pics as i go along. i'am def gonna do rods, just that right now my turbo blew so i had to do something, i didn't want to waste 700 on a stock ko4. so i went with a gt3076r. i'm gonna run about 15psi till i can do rods. just to be on the safe side i am not gonna put a boost controller in. i would wanna turn up the boost soooo bad. I can def say clay has been great to deal with. always answers his emails and is very quik with it. thank god for blackberry. lol. i just dropped the car off yesterday to get the kit installed. so i told the shop to take as many pics as possible.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

here's some more for you guys. if you guys have any questions about clay or anything i'll be more then happy to back him up. even the people at the shop said it's a very nice looking kit. i hope it's a smooth install and i did tell them to take lots of pics. i will let you guys know how it comes along.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

Looks great - thanks for the pics! 
Let us know how many hours your shop takes for the install.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks great - thanks for the pics! 
Let us know how many hours your shop takes for the install.

Thanks Joe


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

so far install is smooth!!!! I got the test pipe today bought it to the shop. 









look at the lil ko4. OMG it was F**KED up. the lil shaft was beyond destroyed.









test pipe.
















sorry about crappy pics used my cell. didn't have a nicer camera


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Clay, Just ordered your intercooler kit for my 225. Not quite ready for the BT kit yet but hopefully soon... Any idea when you guys will ship my order? Thanks.
Pakin


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pchon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_so far install is smooth!!!! I got the test pipe today bought it to the shop. 








sorry about crappy pics used my cell. didn't have a nicer camera









Looks good Ray, don't forget to clock the turbo and make sure the drain is positioned correctly










_Quote, originally posted by *pchon* »_Hey Clay, Just ordered your intercooler kit for my 225. Not quite ready for the BT kit yet but hopefully soon... Any idea when you guys will ship my order? Thanks.
Pakin

Check your email/IM


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

yea shop is taking their time to make sure everything is done rite. lol. so far they told me looks good and pretty straight forward. only consern is the wastegate dump pipe back to the dp. is it gonna leak? that is the only thing he is concerned with. you know how it connects and there is no gasket or anything?


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

run that bitch open dump... sounds better.








oh and clay has a small ***** http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_yea shop is taking their time to make sure everything is done rite. lol. so far they told me looks good and pretty straight forward. only consern is the wastegate dump pipe back to the dp. is it gonna leak? that is the only thing he is concerned with. you know how it connects and there is no gasket or anything?

Ray, we've never had a problem with them leaking, I wouldn't worry about it.


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowVRT* »_run that bitch open dump... sounds better.








oh and clay has a small ***** http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

haha,







thats why they send me all those emails about pills and pumps


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

We've had nothing but good luck with all the CTS kits, very nice pieces.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Ray, we've never had a problem with them leaking, I wouldn't worry about it.

haha,







thats why they send me all those emails about pills and pumps









i secretly submitted your email to them... ruh roh


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We've had nothing but good luck with all the CTS kits, very nice pieces.

Thanks Steve







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowVRT* »_
i secretly submitted your email to them... ruh roh
'


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

its ok clay...
btw did you get those things made we were talking about?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowVRT* »_its ok clay...
btw did you get those things made we were talking about?

I got them done, and shipped em to ya


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*










this is a dirty pic gotta clean it up a lil


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

This looks good but wheres the drive shaft?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

clean up your engine bay ray


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_clean up your engine bay ray









No kidding...what's going on in the circled area???


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

what is that line running off of?


_Modified by TUNR23 at 4:11 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing lol. what can i do about that? i don't even know what that is and why the intake pipe has that weld on top like that. How do you guess think i should clean up the bay?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

I would start by looking into the thread "cleaning up the engine bay" in the 1.8t technical section...Use the search, you will find it. then look at some of lm8vette's posts in the TT section...good luck.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

oh u guys mean cleaning everything out like taking things out. i just want to clean it like clean it. plus i'm gonna dip and powder coat things when i do rods. it'll be better in the future. i'm too afraid to just start taking things out.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_i was wondering the same thing lol. what can i do about that? i don't even know what that is and why the intake pipe has that weld on top like that. How do you guess think i should clean up the bay?

That appears to be your crankcase ventilation that is routed back into the intake. You should really get rid of the kink in that hose.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

how do i get rid of that kink??? oh and clay how fast will i get my ecu back after i sent it?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_how do i get rid of that kink??? oh and clay how fast will i get my ecu back after i sent it? 

Well - that's really a matter of seeing where the connection is and getting the right type of hose.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_how do i get rid of that kink??? oh and clay how fast will i get my ecu back after i sent it? 

It ships there, and is express shipped back, so it really depends on how fast you get it there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif probably 3-4 days return if all goes well.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
No kidding...what's going on in the circled area???









Clay,
The intake hoses for the TT225 have two different versions - one for the AMU and one for the BEA. If need be - can the intakes be modified to accomodate these differences so that stock hose routing can be retained? I'm not sure what the hell is wrong here - but I know that the crimped hose shown circled here attaches down low on my stock intake hose.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Clay,
The intake hoses for the TT225 have two different versions - one for the AMU and one for the BEA. If need be - can the intakes be modified to accomodate these differences so that stock hose routing can be retained? I'm not sure what the hell is wrong here - but I know that the crimped hose shown circled here attaches down low on my stock intake hose. 


Will be looking into that shortly


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Black, blue and red silicon available


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Just realized there's 3 diffterent color hoses in the above picture lol


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Smart ass!!! when i ordered there was no red







it's fine tho i gotta clean it up. once i do rods and have it apart i may powder coat some stuff or dip em not sure yet!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_Smart ass!!! when i ordered there was no red







it's fine tho i gotta clean it up. once i do rods and have it apart i may powder coat some stuff or dip em not sure yet!









just buggin ray, can't wait to see pics of the cooler installed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_









this is a dirty pic gotta clean it up a lil


Yup most certainly time to start deleting things in that engine bay. half of your hoses are not needed.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_

Yup most certainly time to start deleting things in that engine bay. half of your hoses are not needed. 

showoff!


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

@ what rpm could i expect full spool from a GT3582R with an aeb head and a stroked block?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (amek0n3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amek0n3* »_@ what rpm could i expect full spool from a GT3582R with an aeb head and a stroked block? 

With what turbine housing?


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

sorry, 82. and what kind of whp? 
thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (amek0n3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amek0n3* »_sorry, 82. and what kind of whp? 
thanks










check your IM


----------



## Mesix (Jun 8, 2009)

Are there any issues with clutch, transmission, or drivetrain problems when upgrading to a larger turbo? Should any of these components be replaced before installing your kit?
Do you ship to APO addresses?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mesix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mesix* »_Are there any issues with clutch, transmission, or drivetrain problems when upgrading to a larger turbo? Should any of these components be replaced before installing your kit?
Do you ship to APO addresses?

The stock clutch is going to need upgrading eventually, but the stock 02M 6spd clutches can take a fair bit of abuse. I would suggest getting a fmic in addition to the kit. We sell those, and have pictures on our website too. You'll need fuel injectors and software in addition to the kit.
we could ship to an APO address, it may be easier to email for details: [email protected]


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Holy crap - are the 6 speeds actually holding GT2871 and larger turbo kits for any appreciable amount of time?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

I noticed that his charge pipe has line for the DV, was that charge pipe supplied with kit or is that his own? 
if it is supplied with the kit, is it possible to get the charge pipe with the DV port deleted? 
Don't some of the turbo's you offer have different size inlet options? 
which do you use for the kits? ie 3071r


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_I noticed that his charge pipe has line for the DV, was that charge pipe supplied with kit or is that his own? 
if it is supplied with the kit, is it possible to get the charge pipe with the DV port deleted? 
Don't some of the turbo's you offer have different size inlet options? 
which do you use for the kits? ie 3071r


It is included, we could delete if you need it. The turbos have different inlets we supply silicon to suit the larger or smaller housings.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_how do i get rid of that kink??? oh and clay how fast will i get my ecu back after i sent it? 

Any update on how it drives with the new setup? Very interested in results...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_
Any update on how it drives with the new setup? Very interested in results...

Ray has had some clutch issues recently, there are others running the basic 50trim kits, but they're not regular vortexers


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm doing my 50trim install this week. A question about the 50 trim... 
The threaded inlet of the turbo is on the bottom side when it is set on the top-mount main. So, to 'clock' the turbo, do you take loose the bolts on each side of the center section (not the compressor and exhaust housings) and then rotate that section so the threaded inlet is on top? Is it just that easy?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_I'm doing my 50trim install this week. A question about the 50 trim... 
The threaded inlet of the turbo is on the bottom side when it is set on the top-mount main. So, to 'clock' the turbo, do you take loose the bolts on each side of the center section (not the compressor and exhaust housings) and then rotate that section so the threaded inlet is on top? Is it just that easy?


You got it tai, check out this youtube video, it's pretty straight forward:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amSFViIAWew
The bolts holding the CHRA to the housings are 13mm, so have your wrench ready, there are 6 on the turbine housing and 6 on the compressor housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, that's excellent. One more question... the restrictor... how can I be sure I have the correct one for my specific turbo (50 trim)? Can u post a pic?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_Thanks, that's excellent. One more question... the restrictor... how can I be sure I have the correct one for my specific turbo (50 trim)? Can u post a pic?

If it threads into your turbo, then it's the right one. There are 2 thread pitches, one is metric and it only threads into GT turbos, the other is NPT, and it fits T series.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I've got the head off, making nice progress in my spare time. Some more 50trim questions:
What do I do with the factory EGT probe that threads into the turbo? 
What do I do with the factory turbo water lines? Could I cap the feed line and plug the port in the block?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_I've got the head off, making nice progress in my spare time. Some more 50trim questions:
What do I do with the factory EGT probe that threads into the turbo? 
What do I do with the factory turbo water lines? Could I cap the feed line and plug the port in the block?

PM'd


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

Here's a pic, the EGT probe threads in just below the wastegate actuator arm


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Here are some updates, hope someone will benefit from the notes I will be putting up.
So I decided to tap the manifold for the EGT sensor, actually also have an aftermarket EGT gauge so I will tap it in 2 spots.
50trim has no water lines, so I am looking for a bolt to block off the coolant port in the block. I will then cap off the coolant line that would have supplied the stock turbo with coolant when the after-run pump kicks on. This way I can still circulate coolant through everything else when the pump kicks on, and if I ever go bigger turbo that is water cooled I can just make a line real quick.
Uni received my ECM on Thursday and I got it back in my hands in southwest lower Michigan on Tuesday.
Just want to know what others have done to get the line to the bottom port on the wastegate, where did the tap into? On the L shaped charge pipe, there is a small nub sticking out... can I put a vac line on the small nub and run that to my wastegate?


_Modified by taifighter at 6:31 AM 7/15/2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_Here are some updates, hope someone will benefit from the notes I will be putting up.
So I decided to tap the manifold for the EGT sensor, actually also have an aftermarket EGT gauge so I will tap it in 2 spots.
50trim has no water lines, so I am looking for a bolt to block off the coolant port in the block. I will then cap off the coolant line that would have supplied the stock turbo with coolant when the after-run pump kicks on. This way I can still circulate coolant through everything else when the pump kicks on, and if I ever go bigger turbo that is water cooled I can just make a line real quick.
Uni received my ECM on Thursday and I got it back in my hands in southwest lower Michigan on Tuesday.
Just want to know what others have done to get the line to the bottom port on the wastegate, where did the tap into? On the L shaped charge pipe, there is a small nub sticking out... can I put a vac line on the small nub and run that to my wastegate?


In the hardware box there should be a banjo bolt/barb that threads into the back of the block and recircs to the passenger side near the coolant bottle.
The side port on the wastegate is used for MBC, and the top port for the EBC, leave the top port empty if you're using the MBC.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

right, use the side port... but where does the source come from?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_right, use the side port... but where does the source come from?

Any boost source like the intake manifold would be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

so maybe instead of using the charge pipe nub to go to the n75, delete it and run straight from the charge pipe to the WG?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_so maybe instead of using the charge pipe nub to go to the n75, delete it and run straight from the charge pipe to the WG?

You should be able to do that, just make sure it's a nice clean source, not a billion things T'd off of it


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

Wouldn't the charge pipe be an inacurate source for the WG to measure boost because it's before the throttle body? Your N75 has to read the pressure from the charge pipe then it bleeds off pressure to the WG as it see's fit. If you are using your N75 in your software configuration wouldn't you want that t connect to the middle WG port?
If you were using just the WG spring to control boost then you would connect it to a port off the intake manifold, correct? Since this is after the throttle body and a source of - & + pressure.
This is how I've setup non-vw/audi setups in the past...


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont know... only ever had internal gates on my cars
hopefully someone can offer up an accurate solution and help me weed out what is false


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*

If you could do it, I would run it off manifold pressure, but there are a lot of internal wg turbos that take a pressure source off the turbos comp housing. It wouldn't be that hard to run it off the intake manifold for a nice clean source though.


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (CTS Turbo)*

Fit in a Leon Cupra MK1?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (CLestat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLestat* »_Fit in a Leon Cupra MK1?

It should fit a lean cupra with no problems.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (CTS Turbo)*

2 more kits going out next week.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

ill be doing one of these kits on a tt here shortly bump for clay and i will have pics of the tt and everything that ill be doing..


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_ill be doing one of these kits on a tt here shortly bump for clay and i will have pics of the tt and everything that ill be doing..


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

When are we going to see one of things on a car w some dyno numbers??


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_When are we going to see one of things on a car w some dyno numbers??

When you buy one for me. I take a 3071k kit with a .64 AR 630 Uni Mafless tune and a SEM manifold. Add in some IE, Scat or other rods and i'm good to go!








Since there are a number of different combinations of turbo's, tunes, injectors etc. you need to specify which combination you'd like to see dyno numbers from.










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:21 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
When you buy one for me. I take a 3071k kit with a .63 AR 630 Uni Mafless tune and a SEM manifold. Add in some IE, Scat or other rods and i'm good to go!








Since there are a number of different combinations of turbo's, tunes, injectors etc. you need to specify which combination you'd like to see dyno numbers from.









I don't see what the real difference between this and a 1.8T 50trim kit is for a Golf, aside from some different intercooler and downpipe work. The 50trim kits on a golf make anywhere between 320whp - 370whp.
If you want to find out what they make buy a kit with a GT3076R, build your motor and make 500HP. People that buy these kits don't always live on vortex to answer questions or IMs.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

ah, but you the seller would know these people and get their dyno plots from them to post for us who DO visit this site to check out








And joe, remember you won't need the SEM intake mani w/ just a 3071. so you have less to save up for and you can get this much quicker!!! i totally would buy if for you, but w/ Audi cutting back on production numbers..........i ain't even buying race gas to play around w/ on the 2871 set up


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_ah, but you the seller would know these people and get their dyno plots from them to post for us who DO visit this site to check out








And joe, remember you won't need the SEM intake mani w/ just a 3071. so you have less to save up for and you can get this much quicker!!! i totally would buy if for you, but w/ Audi cutting back on production numbers..........i ain't even buying race gas to play around w/ on the 2871 set up









With the wife working a 60% of full time and my pay going down 17% on January 1 - along with a 18% increase in health care contributions I might not be buying much of anything after Jan 1








UGH - but I can still dream


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With the wife working a 60% of full time and my pay going down 17% on January 1 - along with a 18% increase in health care contributions I might not be buying much of anything after Jan 1








UGH - but I can still dream









Finish your write up on the FMIC kit and maybe we'll work something out


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

I can see the future, err read it......

"yada yada yada.....this fmic is the best invention since "The Family Guy" first aired. speaking of air, this fmic is even better than air itself!
"


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_I can see the future, err read it......

"yada yada yada.....this fmic is the best invention since "The Family Guy" first aired. speaking of air, this fmic is even better than air itself!
"









LOL family guy > american dad - reminds me of a guy at my gym, biggest head ever!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Finish your write up on the FMIC kit and maybe we'll work something out









It's in process. Unfortunately it takes time to get the articles up. I have one that should go up this week (stuff was bought back in February!) - but sometimes it takes a bit longer. The FMIC article is second in line after that as the one before it's been completed for quite some time now. 
As for my impressions on the FMIC - i'm extremely pleased with it - boost is up at least 2psi at peak and hold. It looks great and no heat issues at the track


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My only suggestion would be to allow for the intake and charge pipe to be located like stock so you can retain the strut tower bar and a somewhat stock look. I need to be able to at least have a chance at passing the visual for smog here in CA <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> 

If you can't pass visual inspection it's because you aren't going to the ghetto. I always pass visual in the ghetto and I live in California. San Jose area.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (buttman226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttman226* »_
If you can't pass visual inspection it's because you aren't going to the ghetto. I always pass visual in the ghetto and I live in California. San Jose area.

I'm all about ghetto







I was living in one for 2 weeks, the London UK Ghetto


----------



## jasonbond (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (CTS Turbo)*

Very interested!!!!!
I think my most important request would be:
If there was a way to have this kit work with the stock downpipe mounting location...
OR
If you include a 3" downpipe in the kit.
Just because like most I already own a downpipe that was expensive IMO and I know it would be difficult to get a custom piece made that would fit just right like the 42DD fits.

http://www.fancyacar.co.uk/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (jasonbond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonbond* »_
Very interested!!!!!
I think my most important request would be:
If there was a way to have this kit work with the stock downpipe mounting location...
OR
If you include a 3" downpipe in the kit.
Just because like most I already own a downpipe that was expensive IMO and I know it would be difficult to get a custom piece made that would fit just right like the 42DD fits.

http://www.fancyacar.co.uk/


We have a kit that fits RHD cars including the TT and S3, if you have any questions feel free to IM or email: [email protected]


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ***Big turbo Kit for TT225s? Do you want?*** (jasonbond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonbond* »_
Very interested!!!!!
I think my most important request would be:
If there was a way to have this kit work with the stock downpipe mounting location...
OR
If you include a 3" downpipe in the kit.
Just because like most I already own a downpipe that was expensive IMO and I know it would be difficult to get a custom piece made that would fit just right like the 42DD fits.

http://www.fancyacar.co.uk/


sell me your DP!


----------



## numbvir (Jan 29, 2010)

i wanna Precision 6765


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (numbvir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *numbvir* »_i wanna Precision 6765

We've sold a few for the FWD guys, the TT guys haven't stepped up yet


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys I just wanted to let you guys know that so far I haven't had any problems with clays kit. Car runs perfect. I will dyno the car but I got a couple more things to do suspension wise. And cleaning my tt up. But the main reason I wanted to hit this post back up cus it's very realiable and I would recommened this kit. I did build my motor and got a stage 3 clutch. I'm pushing 24 psi everyday and i get on it everyday. It's my dd. Thanks clay


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

hi clay,
Id like to know if you would sell your kit WITHOUT a tial wastegate and without ANY turbo. I already have a tial 38mm gate and i have a newish t3/4 50 trim.
if you would sell it like that, what would the price be?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_hi clay,
Id like to know if you would sell your kit WITHOUT a tial wastegate and without ANY turbo. I already have a tial 38mm gate and i have a newish t3/4 50 trim.
if you would sell it like that, what would the price be?

Check your IM


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

what about heat on the head and block and problems there? head gasket?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

AceOfSpades said:


> what about heat on the head and block and problems there? head gasket?



If there were design issues we wouldn't sell the kits. The placement on the TT is almost identical to the Golf/Jetta and we've literally sold 100's of these with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

*Thinking of adapting a TD05 16G to stock exhaust Manifold*

Just upped my G/BGSS record from LTA to 150.286. My Audi TT is maxed out at 6K rpm in 6 gear with the stock turbo. Thinking of going with the TD05 because it comes with a three bolt turbine that I could modify to fit my stock three bolt exhaust manifold and could still use my stock injectors with an adjustable fuel pressure regulator. I would like to move my power band up to 6.5-7 K so I could top out above 160 mph next year with out costing too much. My car is teched to 175. Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Clay, I am starting to save my money..... Made up my mind to go BT instead of bodywork and paint...:thumbup: can't wait to work with you!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Morio said:


> Clay, I am starting to save my money..... Made up my mind to go BT instead of bodywork and paint...:thumbup: can't wait to work with you!


:thumbup: Your car looks sweet, we'll be happy to give it a bit more or a lot more power  probably the best MK1 TT i've seen :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

CTS Turbo said:


> :thumbup: Your car looks sweet, we'll be happy to give it a bit more or a lot more power  probably the best MK1 TT i've seen :beer:


WOW I truly appreciate that... and now I want some power to back up the looks....

I have been looking around and pricing stuff and seems like you guys have more for what I am after... I want around 400hp and maintain as stock of appearance as possible. I want to build it once and forget about it and would like to get everything from one shop... I plan to install myself.. not into it looking cool or fancy.. I prefer it to be reliable.. So that is where you guys come into play!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Morio said:


> WOW I truly appreciate that... and now I want some power to back up the looks....
> 
> I have been looking around and pricing stuff and seems like you guys have more for what I am after... I want around 400hp and maintain as stock of appearance as possible. I want to build it once and forget about it and would like to get everything from one shop... I plan to install myself.. not into it looking cool or fancy.. I prefer it to be reliable.. So that is where you guys come into play!:beer::beer::beer:


We'll set you up, a Billet HP5857SP-B will do the trick for looks under the hood and power to the ground.

:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

CTS Turbo said:


> We'll set you up, a Billet HP5857SP-B will do the trick for looks under the hood and power to the ground.
> 
> :beer:



fantastic!!! Once I get a nice chunk of $$ saved up I will email some questions to start the process....:beer::beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Morio said:


> fantastic!!! Once I get a nice chunk of $$ saved up I will email some questions to start the process....:beer::beer:



I love it when plan comes together :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

up!!! Still saving:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Morio said:


> up!!! Still saving:thumbup:


 :beer::beer:


----------



## onelightmind (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deal time...*

Hey man...I want that 5857 and whatever else I need. Want to cut a sweet deal for me?

I ended up reading the entire thread. Check your voicemail @ work and call me. I am ready for an awesome setup.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

onelightmind said:


> Hey man...I want that 5857 and whatever else I need. Want to cut a sweet deal for me?
> 
> I ended up reading the entire thread. Check your voicemail @ work and call me. I am ready for an awesome setup.


PM me your email address, you can expect a call tomorrow. We're a bit backed up on kit production right, but we're still putting out the kits reasonably fast.:thumbup:


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Just ordered, cant wait to get it...wish me luck for turbo #3...yeah, FML right :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

sweetinsanityTT said:


> Just ordered, cant wait to get it...wish me luck for turbo #3...yeah, FML right :beer:



:beer::thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

What turbo would you recommend for 300-350hp and getting rid of that 2000-3000rpm lag? I want to autocross/track the car and am looking for something more powerful than a ko4, but the characteristics of a smaller turbo. 


Thanks!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

omerkm1 said:


> What turbo would you recommend for 300-350hp and getting rid of that 2000-3000rpm lag? I want to autocross/track the car and am looking for something more powerful than a ko4, but the characteristics of a smaller turbo.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The best next step up from a K04 would be a GT28RS with 48ar T3 4bolt housing. :thumbup:
If you think a K04 is laggy around 2000rpm; then a bigger turbo will have even more lag. I'd recommend an Integrated Engineering stroker kit to get that low-end grunt.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> The best next step up from a K04 would be a GT28RS with 48ar T3 4bolt housing. :thumbup:
> If you think a K04 is laggy around 2000rpm; then a bigger turbo will have even more lag. I'd recommend an Integrated Engineering stroker kit to get that low-end grunt.



Thanks for the info. I guess I should just get used to driving the car at 4000rpm and above!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

omerkm1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I should just get used to driving the car at 4000rpm and above!


Alternatively you could swap in a R32 motor and turbo it


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Alternatively you could swap in a R32 motor and turbo it



ha ha.... maybe after I blow up the 1.8T....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

omerkm1 said:


> ha ha.... maybe after I blow up the 1.8T....


You can get a TT with a 3.2 in it already


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> You can get a TT with a 3.2 in it already



Where is the fun in that?!?!?!


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> www.ctsturbo.com



Whats the weight on the TT225 clutchmasters flywheel you are selling?


Thanks!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

omerkm1 said:


> Whats the weight on the TT225 clutchmasters flywheel you are selling?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 Steel: 17lbs 
Aluminum: 14lbs


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

*What Kit to go with ....*

so my car has a few mods nothing major ..., Stage 1+ Unitronic Chip, Apexi Catback Exhaust, K&N short ram/cold air convertible intake, Forge 007 Diverter Valve,AEM Tru Boost MBC/EBC, Bosch Higher [4] Bar FPR, Powergasket Plus Intake Manifold Spacer, APR Turbo Inlet Hose, Modshack MOFO Maf Housing, Clutchmasters Stage 3 Clutch + Steel Lightweight 13.0 lb Flywheel..............I want to get a kit that is reliable and can be used as a DD and also put 400-450 to the ground ....idk how possible this is but id also like to do it without breaking the bank.......just want to know how much im going to need to save as i will have a good amount of money soon....thank you


----------



## onelightmind (Oct 6, 2010)

AWESOME welds on both the FMIC and the turbo kit....I'm gonna build a monster


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

onelightmind said:


> AWESOME welds on both the FMIC and the turbo kit....I'm gonna build a monster


Thanks Alex!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

would love a pm or post......really serious about this and would like to talk more about it and clicking a bunch of drop downs on a site isnt going to answer my Q's and A's :facepalm:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> would love a pm or post......really serious about this and would like to talk more about it and clicking a bunch of drop downs on a site isnt going to answer my Q's and A's :facepalm:


PM sent


----------



## onelightmind (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey man I sent over an email..I'll copy it to you in a PM.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

onelightmind said:


> Hey man I sent over an email..I'll copy it to you in a PM.


Replied, we get a lot of emails, on occasion we miss one :beer:


----------



## onelightmind (Oct 6, 2010)

Yo amigo emailed nik Re:870cc injectors (need to be sent) and PPPPPPiston upgrade...help me out here. Some say I don't need em some say its a wise move. The injectors can wait till the final tune, but the pistons are the current holdup. Almost to the point of just doing the install asap....SO "To piston or not to piston, that is the question"

I will wait for the head upgrade since everyone I email sucks and dont feel they should respond...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

onelightmind said:


> Yo amigo emailed nik Re:870cc injectors (need to be sent) and PPPPPPiston upgrade...help me out here. Some say I don't need em some say its a wise move. The injectors can wait till the final tune, but the pistons are the current holdup. Almost to the point of just doing the install asap....SO "To piston or not to piston, that is the question"
> 
> I will wait for the head upgrade since everyone I email sucks and dont feel they should respond...


I will reply to your email today, Alex.
Nik


----------



## onelightmind (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks man..got it and back at ya. Lets get these last few parts together. Send me a total 

...and give me an AEb head lesson also. I want to do it right the first time around.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

onelightmind said:


> Thanks man..got it and back at ya. Lets get these last few parts together. Send me a total
> 
> ...and give me an AEb head lesson also. I want to do it right the first time around.


No problem, Alex. I'll hit you up this afternoon


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A short clip of our fab shop and R&D bay. A glimpse of the men behind turbo kit development and fabrication. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

give us a holler for go fast parts.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Man I wish I could tig weld..


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Man I wish I could tig weld..


Yeah, me too! the aluminum is even harder to weld than the stainless he's doing there.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Yeah, me too! the aluminum is even harder to weld than the stainless he's doing there.


This is so true its not even funny. Trust me


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> This is so true its not even funny. Trust me


:laugh::beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Need a TT225Q or S3 kit for a RHD car? Calling all UK, RSA, AUS, HK residents:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## 420 rabbit (Jan 20, 2007)

hey i was wondering if you guys sold just the dp from these setups? i have a 3071r kit that i ran with my gti but the dps dont match. lmk what you can do thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Drop a line to [email protected] He can set you up.

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com - check out our new blog developments


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i know cts is know for the top mount set up's but have you guys ever thought about making a bottom mount setup for the guys that want a (sleeper) look for there big turbo kits?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

20psi now said:


> i know cts is know for the top mount set up's but have you guys ever thought about making a bottom mount setup for the guys that want a (sleeper) look for there big turbo kits?


That's a nice idea, but casting exhaust manifolds is very expensive. We won't be re-doing this kit with a bottom mount unless someone gives us a very very large sum.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> That's a nice idea, but casting exhaust manifolds is very expensive. We won't be re-doing this kit with a bottom mount unless someone gives us a very very large sum.


 well though id ask! :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

20psi now said:


> well though id ask! :laugh:
> 
> :beer:


No worries :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

What song is that in the last video?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> What song is that in the last video?


Thirteen Senses - Into the Fire


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

You guys should make a 3in down pipe for the stock turrbos like me...it may lead me to upgrade to a bigger turbo down the road if i like all that hotnasty power.  But seriously, if its cheaper than the 42dd ones than I would be all over it!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

HolvTT said:


> You guys should make a 3in down pipe for the stock turrbos like me...it may lead me to upgrade to a bigger turbo down the road if i like all that hotnasty power.  But seriously, if its cheaper than the 42dd ones than I would be all over it!


I'll forward this to the engineering department. I don't know if we have access to a MK1 TT at the moment.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


>



What wheels are those on the black avant that the m3 is going around????
...and how about sourcing a 180q for a bt kit!?!?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> What wheels are those on the black avant that the m3 is going around????
> ...and how about sourcing a 180q for a bt kit!?!?


 Those are 19" sportecs. 

Not sure about the BT kit yet. We have several projects on the go at the moment.


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

i want a BT!:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Come down to the shop you sexy Korean!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Who has two thumbs and is a new CTS BT customer?... :thumbup:This guy!:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ManOfManyGTs said:


> Who has two thumbs and is a new CTS BT customer?... :thumbup:This guy!:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

2 more going out to lucky customers this week! :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

One in the shop as we speak! 3071 and built engine....


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 8, 2002)

You got any pictures of the build yet?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Will have a couple shortly!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> CTS BT kit for my TT!


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

sent pm


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> sent pm


 PM sent mike :beer:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> PM sent mike :beer:


Back at ya!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Back at ya!


Replied back @ ya mike :beer:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Replied back @ ya mike :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_quite sick
> i don't know if i'm looking at this right, but are there two nipples on that wastegate?
> 
> 
> ...


 Been looking at the bank lately, and just wondering how this is coming along?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cruzanstx said:


> Been looking at the bank lately, and just wondering how this is coming along?


 
Drop us a PM and we'll do our best to set you up :beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

What kind of power numbers are expected with the basic $2999 kit?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> What kind of power numbers are expected with the basic $2999 kit?


 Power levels will vary greatly with boost levels, tuning, and additional mods such as cat back, FMIC etc. The 50trim kit is more than capable of 400HP :thumbup:


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Make a DP for the tt!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

wrestler4life521 said:


> Make a DP for the tt!


 
Soon enough :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bro… We had sick MK4 r32 roll in today to have our 3″ MK4 R32 exhaust system installed! Tonys R32 was bone stock before picking up this exhaust, but he wants more power!! Future plans include CTS Turbo R32 Stage 4 kit and complete engine buildup…. Keep your eyes peeled on the CTS Facebook for upcoming builds… Another local R32 Stage 4 should be hitting the streets this spring… If you’re looking for a 3″ stainless steel cat back system for your R32 drop us a line… [email protected]


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Stainless steel, Mandrel bent piping, Tig welded construction, 4″ Stainless steel tips, //CTS Embossed mufflers, Laser etched tips, CNC mounting brackets, are just a few of the things that you’ll notice when you look at the CTS Turbo 3″ MK6 GTI exhaust. The performance gains, quality craftsmanship and amazing sound are just bonuses…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Today we had a customer come in complaining that his previous 3″ exhaust wasn’t fitting, exhaust tips were crooked and it was rubbing. You normally don’t expect those types of problems when you spend $900.00 on an exhaust system. Thankfully today hour customer left CTS with our new MK5 3″ cat back exhaust, tig welded, stainless steel, torca accuseal clamps, great fitment and sound… If you’re looking for a problem free new exhaust system that performs as good as it looks then check out our online store. We have CTS MK5 3″ cat back exhaust systems on the shelf, no need to wait months for someone elses exhaust system that doesn’t fit right…


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

What safe power could one expect with the kit only, no uprated internals? How much would it cost to get the kit fitted (->how much time does it take) or could a regular DIY-er do it in his own garage?

How many people had bought this kit, has any experienced problems?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

hey man tried to PM you but your mailbox was full


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Soon enough :beer:


I know a guy who'd give you guys his 225 for a while to build it


----------



## mhgdds (Feb 21, 2013)

*06 TT Q. (225hp 6spd)*

What are the REAL hp/torque gains from this kit??? Is that Dyno verified? What are the labor cost in the US to put them on? Do you recommend Audi dealers or not?? Do you know of someone in my zip code (55446) that would be as good or better than a dealer for helping me with this?? What is the total cost of the aftermarket kit including shipping to my door?? Wait times...???

Do you think that I am better off putting the extra money spent on this kit towards a 09 TTS???

I am interested in a true technicians opinion of the better way to go cause these add-ons just aren't cheap anymore...........thanks........


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A few months ago we took delivery of a MK2 TTRS and we’ve been working at a feverish pace to wrap up development of a number of new products, some of which will cross over to the RS3 platform. Upcoming TTRS products will include: Downpipe, Mid Pipes, Air Intake system, Intercooler Kit, High Pressure fuel pump, Upgraded Wastegate Actuator… and something else that we won’t let out of the bag just yet… Keep your eyes peeled here for updates, pictures and videos. Our next update will include detailed installation pictures of an upgraded coilover suspension kit courtesy of our friends over at KW Suspension…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a couple shots of Larrys open wheel racer, Larry has shoe horned a AEB 1.8T motor into this beast and installed a a few choice CTS components… No videos yet, but this thing looks pretty badass… Nice work Larry!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The floor has been busy lately, lots of parts make up each kit ordered by our customers. Turbos, stainless piping, gaskets, rods, silicon, intake manifolds, air filters. Once the build order comes in, our guys go to work assembling each kit down to the last nut and bolt. Visit us on our website or check with your local CTS Turbo dealer to find what kit works best for you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Myself and other TT owners appreciate the parts that you offer to the community. Would it be possible to consolidate the three threads, two FMIC's and the Big turbo threads into one "CTS TT Big Turbo / Products" thread?

Thanks :beer:

Threads:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5548079-***-CTS-Turbo-introduces-Audi-TT180-FMIC-Kits-***
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4380953-***CTS-TT225Q-FMIC-Kits-in-stock-shipping***
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4251203-***Big-turbo-Kit-for-TT225s-Do-you-want-***


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The CTS Turbo Holiday sale is here! Happy holidays to all! We’re celebrating with a huge online sale! 

*K04 kits* for TSI, FSI, B7, B8, B8.5 & MK4 1.8T big turbo kits
*Catch Can* kits for Golf R, TSI, B8 A4, B7 A4 (coming soon)… 
*Intake kits* for Golf R, FSI, TSI, E888.3 TSI, MK5 R32… 
*FMIC kits* for B8/B8.5 A4, A5, Allroad, and B7 A4, MK5 FSI, MK6 TSI, Golf R… 
*Catback and Turboback exhausts* for Golf R, MK6 GTI, MK5 R32, MK4 R32, MK5 GTI, MK3 VR6T… 
*Silicon turbo intakes and charge pipes* for B7, B8 and B8.5 models… 

Check us out online @ CTSTurbo.com and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Myself and other TT owners appreciate the parts that you offer to the community. Would it be possible to consolidate the three threads, two FMIC's and the Big turbo threads into one "CTS TT Big Turbo / Products" thread?
> 
> Thanks :beer:
> 
> ...



I have emailed our social media manager, as soon as he gets in from holidays it will be done :beer:


----------

